# Windows XP Passwort



## johnij (2 November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
weiß jemand von euch, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, einen Windows XP Passwort zu knacken (die Freundin hat ihn vergessen--> sie kann sich nicht als administrator melden)???

Wenn es nicht klappen sollte, muss man wieder das BESY installieren. Das würde sehr schade sein, weil sie eine Menge an Daten auf der C:\ hat

Danke im Voraus
johnij


----------



## zotos (2 November 2007)

Also mehr als Googlen könnte ich jetzt auch nicht. Denke aber das es da Möglichkeiten geben wird.

Was ich dazu beitragen wollte: An die Daten kommst Du ja noch rann mit Knoppix oder vergleichbarem kommst Du an Daten ja locker dran.


----------



## marlob (2 November 2007)

http://www.wintotal.de/Artikel/adminpw/adminpw.php
oder hier
http://board.protecus.de/t14262.htm
mit Knoppix gehts auch (google)

googlegooglegoogle


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2007)

ich nehm ja immer ERDCommander 

aber es gibt ja auch freeware-lösungen z.b. http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/


----------



## marlob (2 November 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich nehm ja immer ERDCommander
> 
> aber es gibt ja auch freeware-lösungen z.b. http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/



Für einmal ein Passwort zurück zu setzten ist ERDCommander wohl übertrieben. Aber trotzdem ein schönes Tool


----------



## PCE-5Smp (4 November 2007)

*NEt in der Command*

wenn du die Komandokonsole öffnest und dort

c:\net user administrator (neues Passwort) 

eingibst kannst du ein neues vergeben ohne das alte zu wissen

Der Account aus dem du das Passwort herraus änderst muss sich allerdings in der Gruppe Admin´s befinden, sonst muss du die Zuordnung erst noch ändern


----------

